# Interior Lights-Color ?



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)

I have always thought red is the best color for night vision but there are all sorts of varying opinions on the Web. I recently had 2 20" red straps put under the gunwales and it didn't seem to bother me much at night. This is the only pic I have of them, taken sitting in my driveway that's why the gps isn't dimmed. Make sure you dim your gps while on the water or you WILL be blinded.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I tend to agree with @Snookyrookie -- I haven't experimented with gunnel lights, but noticed some similar stuff with headlamps. My favorite one I owned had the option of one red LED or three white ones. When I redo my gunnel lights I will probably do like you mentioned with two colors/sets. I'll have some bright white ones for the dock, and only a few dim red ones for when I'm out fishing. I don't like to have any lights on (other than what's required legally) when I'm actually running.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't think it matters what color you go with as long as they are not displayed in such a way they can be mistaken for navigational lights or obscure the view of your nav lights. 

That said, a good 360 degree light mounted up high is hard to beat. Both legal and practical. Small skiffs can run a 360 degree white light in lieu of a masthead and stern lights.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Ok thanks guys and thanks for the picture and info.
I like the red and then white for the dock idea so I'll look around for some.
Thanks again,
Jim


----------

